# ODIE'S OIL



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Has anyone used this product?


----------



## JollyGreen67 (Nov 1, 2010)

What is it?


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

It is wood finish. One can Google it. I am begining to like it keeping in mind it would not be for all applications.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

Odie's Oxi Oil does not contain driers or any toxic chemicals, and all ingredients are food safe. No worries! Odie's Oxi Oil is safe for everybody: families, kids, pets!

Contains natural UV inhibitors-sunscreen for your wood!

I want to see the MSDS. One of these two claims is likely inaccurate.


----------



## Odysseus (Jan 13, 2013)

The MSDS for Odie's Oil is on the website. It is under the "Odie's is Green" tab. As for the MSDS for the Oxi Oil it is the same MSDS as the regular Odie's Oil MSDS. The Oxi Oil is also solvent free, non- toxic and food safe. I assure you all of the Odie's claims are accurate. Odie's products can be found at Woodcraft, Packard Woodworks and soon at many other retailers.

As for applications, it can be used indoor and outdoor and on virtually any wood surface. It was developed by a veteran woodworker and expert in the lumber industry to solve the many issues associated with finishes, especially in a production environment. It was formulated to solve these many issues with the woodworker and end-user in mind and was not created for profit. It was created for function and beauty. No expense was spared with the formulation. It does not fit in the same box as other conventional finishes. It is a totally new and innovative way of thinking. So forget what you already know about oil and wax when using Odie's Oil. Odie's Oil was created out of the necessity for a safe, non toxic, easy to use finish that was mistake-proof and "employee proof". Odie's Oil has been in service on exterior and interior wood working projects throughout the USA for over 30 years. It was originally developed for exterior applications and it has been used extensively in the wood flooring industry. There are currently thousands of residential and commercial floors, decks, exterior shutters, gates, doors, etc in service today that are finished with Odie's Oil. It is extremely durable and easy to maintain and really does make a great floor finish. Recently wood turners have discovered it and it seems to be a perfect fit. There are many uses for this product and many ways to use it. There are several other Odie's products that can be used in conjunction with each other to get different desired effects. Odie's Oil was released to Woodcraft and Packard last year for introduction to the public. Previously it had only been used in commercial industrial woodworking applications. I am happy to answer any further questions regarding this product. It is nice to see others discovering and talking about the product. It is truly a healthier alternative for the woodworker or anyone who is looking for quality and a healthier option. 
A quick note about the price: Odie's Oil covers 21 square feet per ounce (american cherry). So it covers more surface than any other finish available today. When you compare by coverage, Odie's is one of the least expensive finishes available!


----------



## judgesawdust (Mar 21, 2011)

Odysseus … You are the "Odie" in the oil, no?


----------



## Odysseus (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes.


----------



## JordanHenkel (Feb 14, 2013)

I work at woodcraft, We just got a trial sample in! I used it on a few pens. I liked it so much I had my students using it during a pen turning class. Put it on wet , wait a bit, and then buff out. Short simple and to the point, thats a finish I like. A little bit of this stuff really goes along way when it comes to this stuff. I will get a picture of the few pens I did with it


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I have applied it to a cherry clock case. I'm waiting the three days as it says on the bottle then I may buff it or try some Odie's wax.
The oil turns cherry the color we all seek. It as though it had been out in the sun for a good while.


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

Odysseus
Can you give us information on how to best use Odie's Wax? I have RO sander with the ability to buff with it. I also have a buffer that will get up to 3400RPM if desired. What kind of pad is best?


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

No oil finish is worth $7 oz., sorry. The only way I'll be trying it is if I get a free sample.


----------



## Odysseus (Jan 13, 2013)

Jerry, My go to is usually a soft cotton bonnet and a good wipe down with cheese cloth. I use the wax over any of the other Odie's finishes when I want a little extra oomph!


----------



## Odysseus (Jan 13, 2013)

Rick, Consider that the 1 ounce of Odie's Oil will cover 21 square feet of American Cherry and when purchasing a 9 ounce jar the cost is around $3 per ounce, Odie's Oil is one of the least expensive wood finishes available. Other finishes will cost many times more because they simply don't give the coverage. The 9 ounce jar of Odie's Oil is $28 (covers approximately 189 square feet of Cherry) and the two ounce jar is $12 (covers approximately 42 square ft). Your math is a little off. Since it is Valentine's Day and you took the time to comment on Odie's Oil, I would like to send you that free sample. I know you will love it.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

You're right about the price, I saw the 2oz price and didn't look at the others.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I thought this was a joke. I guess I'll have to look into this.


----------

